# Any runners on here?



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi guys. I've recently started back running again to get my currently woeful fitness levels back up! I've noticed that I'm getting pain in the bottom half of my legs to the point where I'm having to stop for a bit then start again when it subsides a little, it's particularly at the back of the legs from the heel upto about halfway up the calf. Now I never used to get this so not sure why it's happening now? Sign of getting older, I'm 24? I never used to stretch before running previously but perhaps I should now? 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not an expert, but it sounds like classic hamstring and yes you need to do stretches before and after running.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

That is calf more so than hamstring. But yeah, is most likely old age showing itself combined with a lack of fitness, using muscles you haven't used for a while. Stretch lots and don't build up your mileage too quickly and it should subside pretty quickly. Oh and stretch lots after you finish. When your muscles are nice and warm and the blood is flowing you can get a much better stretch in.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Also make sure you are using the correct running shoes for your gait. Might be worth just checking at a local running shop.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

ken m sport said:


> Also make sure you are using the correct running shoes for your gait. Might be worth just checking at a local running shop.


Same as

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Have just bought a new pair of running trainers, got them fitted specifically for my 'gait' and they were great on my first couple short runs. 

Will do some stretches before and after and report back!


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

As said the gait analysis you got done will make sure you're wearing the correct footwear. I found that out the hard way, a foam roller is a good investment IMO.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Forgot about this thread! In the end i bought a new pair of running shoes which i went to a specialist running shop to get fitted to my foot shape and running style. Have to say, they've made a huge difference! My run yesterday was a 5k and i done it in 25:18 which i'm really happy with given that not so long ago it was taking me easily 30 mins!


----------

